# Free Learning Resources.



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Links to Online Books, Maps, Teaching Aids, Museums, Science Experiments .....

http://vlib.org/

http://www.habarbadi.com/tracmath/

http://www.historyplace.com/

http://www.smithsonianeducation.org/students/Idealabs/Walking_on_the_moon_resources.html

http://www.sln.org/museums/index.html

http://littleshop.physics.colostate.edu/2BB.html

http://mathworld.wolfram.com/

http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/about.html

http://www.hum.huji.ac.il/dinur/links/maps.htm#general

http://www.ibiblio.org/

http://promo.net/pg/

Anyone who knows of any others please feel free to post.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Maths Help

http://www.math.com/

http://www.maths-help.co.uk/Knowldge/Index.htm

http://school.discovery.com/homeworkhelp/webmath/

http://mathforum.org/

http://www.sosmath.com/wwwsites.html

http://www.mathgoodies.com/

http://www.netcomuk.co.uk/~jenolive/homevec.html

Earth Sciences

http://www.ipl.org/div/kidspace/projectguide/

http://www.ncsu.edu/felder-public/kenny/home.html

http://geology.about.com/

http://www.indianchild.com/geography_help.htm

http://www.oplin.lib.oh.us/products/oks/Homework/socstud/geogrphy.htm

http://www.taylor.lib.oh.us/teen/hhscience.html

http://www.physicsforums.com/

General History

http://www.hyperhistory.com/online_n2/History_n2/a.html

http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/ancient/help.html

http://ancienthistory.about.com/

http://members.aol.com/Donnclass/indexlife.html

http://www.touregypt.net/ehistory.htm

http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/menu.html

http://www.netins.net/showcase/ankh/

http://www.virtual-egypt.com/

http://academic.memphis.edu/egypt/egypt.html

http://eawc.evansville.edu/

http://www.crystalinks.com/ancient.html

http://killeenroos.com/link/anchist.htm

http://www.wwnorton.com/college/history/worldciv/referenc/wrldtime.htm

http://www2.canisius.edu/~emeryg/time.html

http://dir.yahoo.com/Arts/Humanities/History/By_Time_Period/Timelines/

Miscellaneous Reference

http://www.refdesk.com/facts.html

http://www.encyclopedia.com/

http://www.britannica.com/

http://library.thinkquest.org/


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

So nobody likes my learning links - you're all Philistines I tell you.

You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

yeeaaaa... ok i like em ....


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

duh... What's a Philistines?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

You're right - forget the above and start here :

http://www.ctw.org/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the learning links as I'm always willing to learn new things.

As far as the Sesame Street link, I'll give that one to my grandson.


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good site for American Ethics? I want to study up the Dante's College placement test.

Thanks.

Stuart


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Nothing specific unfortunately - only this from Google :

http://directory.google.com/Top/Society/Philosophy/

You might try the above to find a forum dealing with this subject and post there to request links to appropiate sites.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Misc Dictionaries / Word Finders :

http://www.editors.ca/web/diction.htm


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the latest links...


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned MIT's OpenCourseWare 
http://ocw.mit.edu


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.memory-key.com/StudyHall/study_guides.htm#Mnemonics


----------



## ESP (Jul 26, 2003)

WooHoooo!!!

Thanks for the link, Angel!!!! What a great site. 

esp


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

No prob... It takes a little gettin' used to since every 'course' offers different resources. But if you're one of those that loves to learn on your own, it's definitely a great resource!


----------



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

Main Entry: Phi·lis·tine
Pronunciation: 'fi-l&-"stEn; f&-'lis-t&n, -"tEn; 'fi-l&-st&n
Function: noun
Date: 14th century
1 : a native or inhabitant of ancient Philistia
2 often not capitalized a : a person who is guided by materialism and is usually disdainful of intellectual or artistic values b : one uninformed in a special area of knowledge
- philistine adjective, often capitalized
- phi·lis·tin·ism /-l&-"stE-"ni-z&m; -'lis-t&-, -"tE-, -l&-st&-/ noun, often capitalized


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by angel:_
> *I'm surprised no one's mentioned MIT's OpenCourseWare
> http://ocw.mit.edu *


Thanks Angel. that's cool!


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

The links are interesting but not in my field   

There doesnt seem to be anything on aquacultural,bacterial research for Koi   

Foxfire


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Oh yeah! I bet there's a lot on that!


----------



## vlrbsf (Jan 11, 2002)

here ya go Foxfire-http://www.koivet.com/


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow, thanks vlrbsf.Now I can get to grips with some serious bacterial bugs

Foxfire


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the links. Copied them all.


----------



## aam94 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://dmoz.org/Kids_and_Teens/School_Time/

great resource links


----------

